# how it reflects on



## Mieka

I want to be able to say

"What are the most important themes in the book (name) by (name), and *how do they reflect on his personal life*"



I have so far "Wat zijn de meest belangrijke themen in _(Boek naam) _van _(author)_, en hoe overleggen ze op zijn personaale leven".

This does not seem right to me! Any suggestions?


----------



## Peterdg

Wat zijn de meest belangrijke *thema's* in _(Boek naam)_ van _(*auteur*_), en hoe *weerspiegelen deze zich* op zijn *persoonlijk* leven?


----------



## Mieka

Peterdg said:


> Wat zijn de meest belangrijke *thema's* in _(Boek naam)_ van _(*auteur*_), en hoe *weerspiegelen deze zich* op zijn *persoonlijk* leven?




Thanks so much yes that's what I'm looking for. My spelling is awful. Thanks again for the extra corrections.


----------



## YellowOnline

De eerste variabele moet wel in één woord geschreven worden ('boeknaam').


----------



## Peterdg

YellowOnline said:


> De eerste variabele moet wel in één woord geschreven worden ('boeknaam').


Ja. Of "(boek: naam)" of "(naam van het boek)" of nog beter "titel"


----------



## ThomasK

Die Engelse 'on' (en de tegenhanger 'op') beviel me niet echt, maar het is wel degelijk goed Engels, merk ik. 

Maar is dat echt 'zich weerspiegelen' en dan vooral ook 'op'? Ik zou dat zien als een soort contaminatie van lett. 'zich tonen' (maar niet zich weerspiegelen'), eerder 'weerspiegeld worden', en dan toch 'in' (_zich spiegelen in de spiegel_)?  Ik verwacht eerder '[voorkomen/ *verschijnen*/ *tot uiting komen*] in'. Ik begrijp wel dat je zoekt naar een paralllellisme met het Engels, maar ik zou eerder denken dat het gaat om een *'afspiegeling' *of zo, maar ik kom er niet echt uit... Ben ik te kritisch?


----------



## YellowOnline

Normaal gezien schrijven mensen ergens een "l" te weinig in parallel. 

 "[...] en hoe weerspiegelen deze* zich* op zijn persoonlijk leven."

Volgens mij mag het wederkerend voornaamwoord gebruikt worden: "zich" verwijst naar "thema's". Het blijft correct als we substitutie toepassen:

 "[...] en hoe weerspiegelen deze* thema's* op zijn persoonlijk leven."

Wat betreft "in" en "op" snap ik de intuïtieve voorkeur wel voor "in", maar ik ben even ten rade gegaan bij mijn nieuwjaarsgeschenk - een elektronische Dikke Van Dale - en daar staat het volgende:



> *weerspiegelen*
> [...]
> 2· (wederk.)zich in spiegelbeeld, in terugkaatsing vertonen_
> het landhuis weerspiegelde zich in de vijver_
> 
> 2a(figuurlijk) zich in beeld vertonen_
> de toenmalige opvattingen weerspiegelen zich in deze romans_



Het voorbeeld bij 2a is zelfs bijna identiek aan de vertaling alhier.


----------



## ThomasK

Wacht ff: ik zie alleen 'in' in jouw nieuwste Van Dale! 

Nu, 'zich weerspiegelen' is niet per se fout, hoor, dat wou ik niet zeggen, maar ik heb niet het gevoel dat het woord minder geslaagd is. Nu, Van Dales voorbeeld hindert mij niet, maar dan wel met 'in', dat maakt voor mij een groot verschil...


----------



## YellowOnline

ThomasK said:


> Wacht ff: ik zie alleen 'in' in jouw nieuwste Van Dale!
> 
> Nu, 'zich weerspiegelen' is niet per se fout, hoor, dat wou ik niet zeggen, maar ik heb niet het gevoel dat het woord minder geslaagd is. Nu, Van Dales voorbeeld hindert mij niet, maar dan wel met 'in', dat maakt voor mij een groot verschil...



Oei, sorry, toen ik voorgaande reactie schreef heb ik ergens een pauze genomen waardoor ik mij weer op die reflectie ben gaan concentreren en de in/op uit het oog verloren ben. Hierdoor ziet het er helemaal inconsistent uit. 
Wat ik oorspronkelijk wou zeggen valt samen te vatten met deze zin uit de ANS over preposities:



> Bovendien kan dezelfde                          betekenis (bijv. een ruimtelijke relatie) door meer voorzetsels worden                          uitgedrukt (bijv.                          _in_ en                          _op_), die soms wel, maar meestal niet onderling verwisselbaar zijn,                          zonder dat daarvoor duidelijke regels gegeven kunnen worden.



We hadden het recentelijk in een of andere thread trouwens over het verschil tussen het Belgische "op de trein zitten" en het Nederlandse "in de trein zitten". Dat is een gelijkaardig geval.


----------



## Timidinho

Al zou ik liever zeggen _belangrijkste_.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Wacht ff: ik zie alleen 'in' in jouw nieuwste Van Dale!
> 
> Nu, 'zich weerspiegelen' is niet per se fout, hoor, dat wou ik niet zeggen, maar ik heb niet het gevoel dat het woord minder geslaagd is. Nu, Van Dales voorbeeld hindert mij niet, maar dan wel met 'in', dat maakt voor mij een groot verschil...



Inderdaad, _weerspiegelen_ gaat alleen samen met _in_. Geen woordenboek of taalautoriteit zal hier _op _als alternatief aanbieden.

Ik zou overigens niet vastgebakken willen blijven aan het Engelse _to reflect_. Er is meer mogelijk:

Hoe komen ze tot uitdrukking in zijn leven?
Hoe zijn ze in zijn leven terug te zien?


----------

